# portland show



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

so whos all going, who can we expect to see there.


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

You talking bout the LRM show in August?


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

yeah, I thought about going since im so close, but I want to know what to expect.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ill be there


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Jul 7 2005, 02:29 PM
> *yeah, I thought about going since im so close, but I want to know what to expect.
> [snapback]3376996[/snapback]​*


Well I never been to an LRM show, so I am assuming it gonna be tight with alot of nice rides. I mean itS LRM, it has to be the best but, I am sure we could use the comments of those who have actully attended. You go to other shows in the NW?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 7 2005, 12:54 PM
> *ill be there
> [snapback]3377123[/snapback]​*


  Im going to try and make it there too.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ill let you guys know where well be stayin at


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey Scott...looks like I'll be making the trip with Drac and the guys...plus I here Lissette is taking Bejeweled 65 also......looks like it's gonna be a fun trip


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 7 2005, 06:25 PM
> *Hey Scott...looks like I'll be making the trip with Drac and the guys...plus I here Lissette is taking Bejeweled 65 also......looks like it's gonna be a fun trip
> [snapback]3377282[/snapback]​*


Oh hell yeah its on bro. The trip to portland is a good time, all on its own. Its a beautiful ride. 

Pouty faaaaaaaaaaaace :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 7 2005, 03:20 PM
> *Oh hell yeah its on bro. The trip to portland is a good time, all on its own. Its a beautiful ride.
> 
> Pouty faaaaaaaaaaaace :biggrin:
> [snapback]3377668[/snapback]​*


Just out of curiosity, what's pouty face mean?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Low Creations C.C. is going to be out there, Portland LRM shows are always niiiiiiiiiice. :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Contagious 509 C.C. will be there again this year..


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jul 7 2005, 05:53 PM
> *Just out of curiosity, what's pouty face mean?
> [snapback]3378135[/snapback]​*


hehehe..Scott doesn't even know the true meaning of it...hehehe...it's between 4 of us that made the Pheonix road trip 2 years ago....Robert..Drac...Kita..and myself......



Pouty Face Road Crew....youuuuuuuuuuu knowwwwwwwwwwwwww :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 7 2005, 01:25 PM
> *Hey Scott...looks like I'll be making the trip with Drac and the guys...plus I here Lissette is taking Bejeweled 65 also......looks like it's gonna be a fun trip
> [snapback]3377282[/snapback]​*


So hey my crew is coming up?? Thats great you guys, would love to meet you all!! Let me know where you all will be staying at and will get with you.. Much love

THE JENDA'S


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

BOULEVARD C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPP'IN SEATTLE &PORTLAND CHAPTERS


----------



## flaco 66 (Feb 23, 2005)

Look -N- Listen will be there.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

~BOULEVARD~
:biggrin: WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco 66_@Jul 8 2005, 10:21 AM
> *Look -N- Listen will be there.
> [snapback]3380980[/snapback]​*


Cant wait to kick it with some old homies


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

ROYAL IMAGE WILL DEFINITELY BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

what up yall, make sure you come by the Rider Chronicles Booth and the Boost Moble booth and check out these lovely ladies...

















Thats right, AMG Studios and GAMEntertainment will be in the house with 2 of our feature models, taking pictures, signing autographs and givin away free shit so dont miss it come by & holla atcha boy!




P.S. dont forget about the pre party the night before and the after party the night of the show... (more info on both parties coming soon)


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## ourstyletx (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jul 11 2005, 12:03 AM
> *
> [snapback]3393526[/snapback]​*


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

we be there!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 7 2005, 02:25 PM
> *Hey Scott...looks like I'll be making the trip with Drac and the guys...plus I here Lissette is taking Bejeweled 65 also......looks like it's gonna be a fun trip
> [snapback]3377282[/snapback]​*



:wave: 

Yep...i should be there...i already pre-reg and everything ..... no partying for me though...i retired that stuff since the LG show. :angry: 
































YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...........  :angel:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

ROYAL IMAGE CANADA 4 SURE


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

Big bad UCE C.C will be there doing it real big


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

Where's everyone stayin at???

I got my room at the Red Lion at Jantzen Beach, it used to be the Double Tree.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Jul 18 2005, 10:53 PM
> *Where's everyone stayin at???
> 
> I got my room at the Red Lion at Jantzen Beach, it used to be the Double Tree.
> [snapback]3434566[/snapback]​*


WHAT'S THE PRICE FOR ROOMS


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Where are the cheapest rooms?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

red lion or dbl tree are good spots!!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 19 2005, 12:05 AM
> *red lion or dbl tree are good spots!!
> [snapback]3434917[/snapback]​*


How much???? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jul 18 2005, 11:06 PM
> *How much???? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3434925[/snapback]​*


Here's some info for all of you and click on the link to find pricing information.


Best Western Inn at the Meadows - Portland - $$
1215 North Hayden Meadows Drive, Portland, OR 97217
No swimming pool
Pet-friendly hotel - $21.80 per stay pet fee - updated Jun 2003

Courtyard by Marriott North Harbour - Portland - $$
1231 North Anchor Way, Portland, OR 97217
Swimming pool - fitness center - restaurant - lounge

Days Inn North - Portland - $
9930 North Whitaker Road, Portland, OR 97217
Fitness center - restaurant
Pet-friendly hotel

Doubletree Hotel Portland Jantzen Beach - $$$
909 North Hayden Island Drive, Portland, OR 97217
Swimming pool - restaurant


Econo Lodge Expo Center - Portland - $
405 Northeast Columbia Blvd, Portland, OR 97211


Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites Jantzen Beach - $$
2300 North Hayden Island Drive, Portland, OR 97217
Swimming pool - restaurant


Oxford Suites Jantzen Beach - Portland - $$
12226 North Jantzen Drive, Portland, OR 97217

http://hotel-guides.us/oregon/portland-or-...d-jantzen-beach


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Jul 7 2005, 02:11 PM
> *so whos all going, who can we expect to see there.
> [snapback]3376899[/snapback]​*


Not me,too many white people up there.
I felt of place last time I was there! :biggrin: 



BUT THE STRIp CLUbS ARE OFF THE HOOK!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 19 2005, 07:42 AM
> *Not me,too many white people up there.
> I felt of place last time I was there! :biggrin:
> BUT THE STRIp CLUbS ARE OFF THE HOOK!
> [snapback]3435988[/snapback]​*



You will be missed, hope that I will be meeting several of you LIL Homies...Portland is kicking it for you this time with Pre-show party as well as a aftershow party lots going on for your entertainment.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 18 2005, 04:42 PM
> *:wave:
> 
> Yep...i should be there...i already pre-reg and everything ..... no partying for me though...i retired that stuff since the LG show. :angry:
> ...


I couldn't stop laughing......then I scrolled down..and laughed harder....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

PPPPPParty TTTTTTime


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 18 2005, 11:05 PM
> *red lion or dbl tree are good spots!!
> [snapback]3434917[/snapback]​*



Just to let everyone know... there is no more Double Tree hotel. Red Lion bought them out. But they only bought one side of the hotel (those who have stayed there know what im talking about) its the side with the Club and Resturant. We got our rooms for $68 dollars a night. 

The club in the hotel is where we always have the party the night before the show... see you all there!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrAnDiELyNn22_@Jul 19 2005, 01:12 PM
> *Just to let everyone know... there is no more Double Tree hotel. Red Lion bought them out. But they only bought one side of the hotel (those who have stayed there know what im talking about) its the side with the Club and Resturant. We got our rooms for $68 dollars a night.
> 
> The club in the hotel is where we always have the party the night before the show... see you all there!
> [snapback]3437132[/snapback]​*


do you have a # for them so i can call if so that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

I must agree Psta the strip clubs up there are niiiiiiiice. Had a great time couple years back for the LRM Portland show.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

P O HAS ONE OF THE HIGHEST RATINGS FOR CITYS WITH THE MOST STRIP JOINTS


----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 19 2005, 11:25 AM
> *do you have a # for them so i can call if so that would be greatly appreciated!
> [snapback]3437195[/snapback]​*


Red Lion Hotel on the River- Jantzen Beach
909 N. Hayden Island Drive
Portland, OR 97217
Tel: 503-283-4466
Fax: 503-283-4743


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 19 2005, 09:38 AM
> *Here's some info for all of you and click on the link to find pricing information.
> Best Western Inn at the Meadows - Portland - $$
> 1215 North Hayden Meadows Drive, Portland, OR 97217
> ...


HEY BRANDY WHAT HOTEL MOTELS ARE RIGHT BY THE RED LION/DOUBLE TREE? I GOT TO PUT MY BOY UP IN A ROOM FOR HAULIN MY RIDE DOWN. BUT I'M AT THE RED LION AND I DONT HAVE THE RED LION DOUGH TO SPEND ON HIS ROOM. COME ON SUMTHIN' FOR $40 $50 BUCKS. :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrAnDiELyNn22_@Jul 19 2005, 12:12 PM
> *Just to let everyone know... there is no more Double Tree hotel. Red Lion bought them out. But they only bought one side of the hotel (those who have stayed there know what im talking about) its the side with the Club and Resturant. We got our rooms for $68 dollars a night.
> 
> The club in the hotel is where we always have the party the night before the show... see you all there!
> [snapback]3437132[/snapback]​*


HOW SO CHEAP,I HEARD THAT IT WAS $99 A NIGHT :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 19 2005, 03:57 PM
> *P O HAS ONE OF THE HIGHEST RATINGS FOR CITYS WITH THE MOST STRIP JOINTS
> [snapback]3438980[/snapback]​*


and you know this MAN $3 steak bites :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

yeah my fav meal


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 19 2005, 05:06 PM
> *yeah my fav meal
> [snapback]3439319[/snapback]​*


that my second fav :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IVE ONLY BEEN THERE ONCE IN LIKE THREE YEARS- WHATS CRAZY IS I WORK ABOUT A MILE AWAY.

NEXT TIME U COME THIS WAY IM BUYIN THE FIRST ROUND OF STEAKBITES- GOT SOME COOL NEW TOYS TO SHOW U TO uffin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jul 19 2005, 03:52 PM
> *HEY BRANDY WHAT HOTEL MOTELS ARE RIGHT BY THE RED LION/DOUBLE TREE? I GOT TO PUT MY BOY UP IN A ROOM FOR HAULIN MY RIDE DOWN. BUT I'M AT THE RED LION AND I DONT HAVE THE RED LION DOUGH TO SPEND ON HIS ROOM. COME ON SUMTHIN' FOR $40 $50 BUCKS. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3439252[/snapback]​*


Econo Lodge is like 40.00 but it's a little down the road from Red Lion and the Holiday Inn is 70.00 it's right there with Red Lion click the link above in my post. Hope that helps


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

First round of steak bites let me know ryan we'll be there. :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 19 2005, 06:38 PM
> *IVE ONLY BEEN THERE ONCE IN LIKE THREE  YEARS- WHATS CRAZY IS I WORK ABOUT A MILE AWAY.
> 
> NEXT TIME U COME THIS WAY IM BUYIN THE FIRST ROUND OF STEAKBITES- GOT SOME COOL NEW TOYS TO SHOW U TO uffin:
> [snapback]3439760[/snapback]​*


tight im thinking of selling the ar pistol if you know any body interested still brand new in the box ill sell it for what i paid for it


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

How much?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jul 19 2005, 11:05 PM
> *How much?
> [snapback]3441121[/snapback]​*


u got a pm


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

BIG TONY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jul 20 2005, 12:12 AM
> *BIG TONY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3441322[/snapback]​*


whats up Scotty


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Jul 20 2005, 02:49 AM
> *First round of steak bites let me know ryan we'll be there.  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3440714[/snapback]​*



IM GETTIN YOUR BITES TOO- WAY TO REP THE 503 BRO


----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jul 19 2005, 03:53 PM
> *HOW SO CHEAP,I HEARD THAT IT WAS $99 A NIGHT :uh:
> [snapback]3439257[/snapback]​*



www.hotwire.com, just search Jantzen Beach area. It wont show you the Hotel name until you buy it, but it will be the on 3-star hotel w/ a resturant on the list. and i think the price just went up to $71


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Talkin about strip joints!!! If you want maybe ill take some of the homies to the Dolphin or stars cabaret!!!! :biggrin: 


Used to go there back in the day :uh:


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

dolphin!! safaris is hot 2


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I used to go to glencoe and hilhi bro, i went to school with a dancer at stars cabaret in beaverton.. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

me and u grew up in the same hood - must be a good uso breeding ground :thumbsup: Hillsburritos way different now.

hope 2 see all the UCE family at the pre party.


----------



## lorydr4lyf (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrAnDiELyNn22_@Jul 20 2005, 03:55 PM
> *www.hotwire.com, just search Jantzen Beach area. It wont show you the Hotel name until you buy it, but it will be the on 3-star hotel w/ a resturant on the list. and i think the price just went up to $71
> [snapback]3444560[/snapback]​*


I just bought a room through Hotwire and they gave me the Red Lion on the Vancouver side so don't go through them unless this is okay with you. They must have sold out there allotment at the Janzten Beach hotel. If you don't mind the Vancouver side I got it for $84.95 total.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

real good show havent been there since 2001,,,shit i remenber i bougth a super clean 2 owner 63 impala htop,and i said damm i sould clean her up abit,,i sure did and walked off with a 1st in 60 og....and meet a bad ass chick up there too,who i dated for 3 months...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 21 2005, 11:32 PM
> *real good show  havent been there since 2001,,,shit i remenber i bougth a super clean 2 owner 63 impala htop,and i said damm i sould clean her up abit,,i sure did and walked off with a 1st in 60 og....and meet a bad ass chick up there too,who i dated for 3 months...
> [snapback]3454752[/snapback]​*


come up and bring some of your ladys with you so we can have a good show


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 22 2005, 01:52 AM
> *come up and bring some of your ladys with you so we can have a good show
> [snapback]3455127[/snapback]​*


yeah what he said!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LORIDING69- BRING DOWN THE B BODY?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I wanna hit the old clubs downtown!!!! 

I used to get my mack on at copper penny back in the day, and fx on front :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

fx was da shit in like 93


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 23 2005, 11:16 AM
> *fx was da shit in like 93
> [snapback]3464460[/snapback]​*



anyone remember the depot ...from way back
or how about,... the warehouse....i used to worked there till 
someone got shot and they lost there lincence


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ohh yeeeah


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

huey dont forget the show on the 30th @ portland meadow- we can clown on the ricers


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 23 2005, 12:47 PM
> *huey dont forget the show on the 30th @ portland meadow- we can clown on the ricers
> [snapback]3464967[/snapback]​*



im always down to clown on some ricers......:roflmao: :roflmao: 
give me a call.... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

it should be a cool show, Ill bring the camera just in case- Lets try to get all the local lowlows to this one. Ive made some phone calls its even close- $10 entry and we can kick it all day. free to spectators


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

TTT


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

looks like i'm going to have to try and make a trip to portland this weekend!


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 23 2005, 05:37 PM
> *it should be a cool show, Ill bring the camera just in case- Lets try to get all the local lowlows to this one. Ive made some phone calls its even close- $10 entry and we can kick it all day. free to spectators
> [snapback]3466204[/snapback]​*


so who going so far....
meeting up somewhere....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 25 2005, 11:23 AM
> *so who going so far....
> meeting up somewhere....
> [snapback]3474102[/snapback]​*


so far i'm going but not to sure cause i might be moving. but let me know if yall are meeting somewhere and what time.


----------



## 84REGAL87 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 23 2005, 12:46 PM
> *anyone remember the depot ...from way back
> or how about,... the warehouse....i used to worked there till
> someone got shot and they lost there lincence
> [snapback]3464624[/snapback]​*


AHHHH THE OL WAREHOUSE !!!
REMEMBER THE BATHROOMS AT THE DEPOT, YOU WENT DOWN
THE STAIRS AND IT SPLIT INTO TWO DIRECTIONS.
I OFFERED "ALI" A SICK GRAFFITI MURAL OF SOME
LIFE SIZE SUBWAYS WITH GRAFF ON EM, BUT HE FRONTED
AND JUST WANTED LITTLE "COAT RACK" AND "SNACK BAR"
SIGNS,,, HELL WITH THAT.
NOW HE'S HEAD HONCHO AT "PLATINUM RECORDS"
HOW ABOUT "DOC'S" IN SALEM BACK THEN ?

I SUGGEST EVERYBODY CONSIDER THIS DOPE SPOT
ALWAYS BANGIN CUTS ON A SAT NIGHT.
DJ WICKED HAS BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN IN THE P
FOR EEEEEEVER AND A DAY.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you all out there


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 25 2005, 08:03 PM
> *see you all out there
> [snapback]3478392[/snapback]​*



Hey how many nights are you staying? 
I will be there sat. and sunday night. We are heading back on monday morning.....  <------------thats what i will be doing this time....i am not chugging any beers anymore... :uh:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 26 2005, 10:18 AM
> *Hey how many nights are you staying?
> I will be there sat. and sunday night.  We are heading back on monday morning.....  <------------thats what i will be doing this time....i am not chugging any beers anymore... :uh:
> [snapback]3481645[/snapback]​*


heheheh...smokin....right on.......and who said you had to chug beers....fuck it..we're taking shots.......we are leaving friday and coming back monday morning...I think we are trying to get a little caravan going...but not sure.....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 26 2005, 09:21 AM
> *heheheh...smokin....right on.......and who said you had to chug beers....fuck it..we're taking shots.......we are leaving friday and coming back monday morning...I think we are trying to get a little caravan going...but not sure.....
> [snapback]3481666[/snapback]​*



Who are you going with?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 26 2005, 10:24 AM
> *Who are you going with?
> [snapback]3481685[/snapback]​*


Rob and Mark from the Impalas........I was going with Drac but he said he might not go...but Kita told me UCE is going......


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 26 2005, 09:27 AM
> *Rob and Mark from the Impalas........I was going with Drac but he said he might not go...but Kita told me UCE is going......
> [snapback]3481709[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: I will be heading out on friday night, with some guys from low creations....


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

EL Toro don't forget your Homegirl here call me when you get here K..Thanks 

Brandy Jenda
503-762-2417


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

can't wait can't wait can't wait........................


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 26 2005, 10:24 AM
> *can't wait can't wait can't wait........................
> [snapback]3482025[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cant wait to see see all the real riders whose comming to this-
if u want your cars on tape or anything heres my #503 252 2913


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 26 2005, 10:50 AM
> *:thumbsup:  I will be heading out on friday night, with some guys from low creations....
> [snapback]3481824[/snapback]​*


I think we are leaving friday morning...if not..I'll see what's up to leave around the same time........


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 26 2005, 10:53 AM
> *EL Toro don't forget your Homegirl here call me when you get here K..Thanks
> 
> Brandy Jenda
> ...


right on...can 't wait to meet the crew that I've only read about......and say cheese when you see my camera...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 26 2005, 11:07 AM
> *I think we are leaving friday morning...if not..I'll see what's up to leave around the same time........
> [snapback]3482291[/snapback]​*



QUESO!!!!
Sounds cool...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 26 2005, 12:49 PM
> *QUESO!!!!
> Sounds cool...
> [snapback]3482523[/snapback]​*


hmmmmmmm... tequila and squirt with some lemon????


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hey i want some tequila to.......... :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

damn.....i just tried to book me a room and they are saying that there are no more rooms available in Jantzen Beach... where is the next close place to stay?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hot damn never mind i just found a room. so it's party time now dammit!


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

if anyone else is havin trouble findin a place I would sugjest right across the bridge in vancouver... hella hotels and a bit cheaper that in PO

hope to see all yall at the party

Details here

[attachmentid=224905]


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Man i cant sleep because of this show.  


Im gonna see fools i havent seen in years!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 27 2005, 10:18 AM
> *Man i cant sleep because of this show.
> Im gonna see fools i havent seen in years!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3489689[/snapback]​*


don't know you but it will be good to meet you and everyone else!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

yea man same here. i like this show. It gets old seeing the same cars from the california area. So its cool to see what the northwest is busting out with.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 27 2005, 09:31 AM
> *don't know you but it will be good to meet you and everyone else!
> [snapback]3489764[/snapback]​*


Hey..i think we should carry signs..with our lay it low names...so we know who is who...lol....just kidding... :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 27 2005, 01:51 PM
> *Hey..i think we should carry signs..with our lay it low names...so we know who is who...lol....just kidding...  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3489898[/snapback]​*


 :uh: 










































:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

LOL Go to your local office supply place and get the name stickers with HELLO MY NAME IS


*HYDROGIRL*


----------



## flaco 66 (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 27 2005, 08:31 AM
> *don't know you but it will be good to meet you and everyone else!
> [snapback]3489764[/snapback]​*




Scott is one of my homeboys from way back. He's hella cool and part of our extended family up here in Oregon.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 27 2005, 10:07 AM
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3489984[/snapback]​*



PINCHE... :angry: 
and i know you know what that means...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 27 2005, 10:14 AM
> *LOL Go to your local office supply place and get the name stickers with HELLO MY NAME IS
> HYDROGIRL
> [snapback]3490027[/snapback]​*




LOL.... :roflmao: 

:wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Who is setting up saturday?


I am...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco 66_@Jul 27 2005, 02:19 PM
> *Scott is one of my homeboys from way back.  He's hella cool and part of our extended family up here in Oregon.
> [snapback]3490057[/snapback]​*


YUP YUP.. Man i cant wait bro. Ill be bringing my tahoe up there, so i can get around and shoot back to ptown if need be. Hey bro tell the guys about the Rider chronicle partys that are crackin off on saturday and sunday. ill probably be kicking it with you guys out there friday night, or saturday after setup. Maybe we can barbeque out there like old times man.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi my name is:

LORIDING69


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOT SOME NEW T-SHIRTS COMIN OUT FOR THE SHOW!
I HAVENT MISSED THIS SHOW SINCE THE BEGINNING I LOVE TO SEE THE OLD FACES- THE NEW ONES ARE COOL TOO. IF YALL WANT TO MAKE THE CHRONICLES BOOTH A LAYITLOW MEETING POINT ITS COOL- WE SHOULD HAVE SOME HOT GIRLS THERE TOO


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 27 2005, 02:17 PM
> *GOT SOME NEW T-SHIRTS COMIN OUT FOR THE SHOW!
> I HAVENT MISSED THIS SHOW SINCE THE BEGINNING I LOVE TO SEE THE OLD FACES- THE NEW ONES ARE COOL TOO. IF YALL WANT TO MAKE THE CHRONICLES BOOTH A LAYITLOW MEETING POINT ITS COOL- WE SHOULD HAVE SOME HOT GIRLS THERE TOO
> [snapback]3491197[/snapback]​*


you bringing the name tags? :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NAW BUT I GOT SOME STICKERS FOR ALL THE LILS


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Sure...that sounds cool...it would be cool to meet all of you. Should there be a time to meet? :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 27 2005, 01:19 PM
> *you bringing the name tags?    :roflmao:
> [snapback]3491214[/snapback]​*



I DARE you to bring some... :roflmao:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i already got mine see.....................



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 27 2005, 01:50 PM
> *i already got mine see.....................
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3491504[/snapback]​*



Make me one... :cheesy: 

Hola, my name is:

*BEJEWELED_65*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ILL BE SPORTING THE SHOWTIME HAT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just look for the big guy with the red shit......taking pictures.....and having a big ol cheesy smile on his face......

that would be me....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

BEJEWELED_65 here's ya sign.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

anyone else?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I NEED ONE :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

RYAN IS IT DRESS ATTIRE AT THE RYDER CHRONICLES PARTY? OR IS IT MORE LIKE CARCLUB SHIRTS, JEANS ETC..

DONT WANNA PUT CREASES IN THE GATORS, IF I DONT HAVE TO :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I'm going to be easy to spot, just look for the white BOULEVARD C.C. shirt on a fine looking older woman.  opps guess that won't work cause there are a few of us fine women in BOULEVARD C.C. well hell I guess you'll just have to go up to each one of them and ask. But I really hope to meet most of you on Saturday night..


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 27 2005, 02:02 PM
> *RYAN IS IT DRESS ATTIRE AT THE RYDER CHRONICLES PARTY? OR IS IT MORE LIKE CARCLUB SHIRTS, JEANS ETC..
> 
> DONT WANNA PUT CREASES IN THE GATORS, IF I DONT HAVE TO :biggrin:
> [snapback]3492016[/snapback]​*



I'm not Ryan, but you can wear what ya want I'm sure. It's pretty laided back there...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 27 2005, 07:08 PM
> *I'm not Ryan, but you can wear what ya want I'm sure. It's pretty laided back there...
> [snapback]3492054[/snapback]​*


Oh i meant ryan from uce. but ok thats cool. is it big in there?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Here's ya sign...........


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 27 2005, 02:10 PM
> *Oh i meant ryan from uce. but ok thats cool. is it big in there?
> [snapback]3492063[/snapback]​*


Go here>>>>>>>>>>>>>>to see the place there are several pic's of it happin there..PARTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Time

Click here
Hot Shots


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 27 2005, 02:56 PM
> *BEJEWELED_65 here's ya sign.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



Thats cool... :roflmao: You better bring it.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I WANT 2 SEE AS MANY CLUB SHIRTS KICKIN TOGETHER AS POSSIBLE
SO LEAVE YOUR GUNS AT HOME


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 27 2005, 03:21 PM
> *I WANT 2 SEE AS MANY CLUB SHIRTS KICKIN TOGETHER AS POSSIBLE
> SO LEAVE YOUR GUNS AT HOME
> [snapback]3492115[/snapback]​*




:cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 27 2005, 03:21 PM
> *I WANT 2 SEE AS MANY CLUB SHIRTS KICKIN TOGETHER AS POSSIBLE
> SO LEAVE YOUR GUNS AT HOME
> [snapback]3492115[/snapback]​*


ILL BE BACKING MY PEE SHOOTER SO FIND ME SOME HOES TO BLAST :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2005, 10:48 PM
> *ILL BE BACKING MY PEE SHOOTER SO FIND ME SOME HOES TO BLAST :biggrin:
> [snapback]3494169[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

good thing Im' gonna have a 13 hour ride home to catch up on the sleep Im' gonna miss this weekend.......


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

i think im gonna get TORE UP FROM THE FLOOR UP, WITH THE FAMILYS MAN!!


Bob had me faded last time. Got in the car lookin like this  


Got out the car like :around:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:roflmao: 

hell yeah that's what i'm talking about!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 28 2005, 11:24 AM
> *i think im gonna get TORE UP FROM THE FLOOR UP, WITH THE FAMILYS MAN!!
> Bob had me faded last time. Got in the car lookin like this
> Got out the car like  :around:
> [snapback]3496813[/snapback]​*



Damn.... :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 28 2005, 01:19 PM
> *hell yeah those washington cats dont play around when it comes to smoking a "natural leaf" if you know what i mean :uh:
> [snapback]3497697[/snapback]​*



:0 :cheesy:  









:wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

toga toga toga toga


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 28 2005, 05:28 PM
> *:0  :cheesy:
> :wave:
> [snapback]3497810[/snapback]​*


  :wave:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Wuz up SHOWTIME 916, Eric is taking his car up to Portland I am going with him in that 12 hour drive, trust me we are going to have couple of coolers with snacks and drinks. Hopefully see you up there.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 28 2005, 06:01 PM
> *Wuz up SHOWTIME 916, Eric is taking his car up to Portland I am going with him in that 12 hour drive, trust me we are going to have couple of coolers with snacks and drinks. Hopefully see you up there.
> [snapback]3499593[/snapback]​*


don't forget your name tag............ :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 28 2005, 09:01 PM
> *Wuz up SHOWTIME 916, Eric is taking his car up to Portland I am going with him in that 12 hour drive, trust me we are going to have couple of coolers with snacks and drinks. Hopefully see you up there.
> [snapback]3499593[/snapback]​*


Ok bro. Ill be on the road with Kita and the rest of the guys. Heres my number if you need to get a hold of us on the way up there. 916-532-0304.. lisette you too. were gonna try to leave about 4-5 am on friday. And try to get there sometime mid afternoon.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

anything popping off on that friday nite?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Contagious 509 C.C. will be there sat. afternoon setting up, taking a few cars down.. cant wait only couple of days left.. bye the looks of these posts should be a good weekend.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Right on SHOWTIME916, we are leaving from Woodland about that time too I think.

loriding69 for sure going to need one. This is going to be a cool trip :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

yeah everybody should meet up some where.. I liked Usopdx idea of meeting up at the Riderschronicle booth.. i need to buy a dvd anyways. :biggrin:
uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

That sounds like a good idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Las Vegas is coming up to Rep!!! is there going to be a street hop after the show on sunday night? and whats goin on friday night? stripclubs or nightclubs? I know none of us Royals have been to portland so "Whats Good"!!!! Hey Jenda you pm'd me about a party on saturday can you hit me again i know when we are leaving and how long we are staying now!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM SURE IT WILL BE CRACKIN AFTER THE SHOW!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

always something going down after the show..


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 28 2005, 09:41 PM
> *loriding69 for sure going to need one. This is going to be a cool trip :biggrin:
> [snapback]3501249[/snapback]​*


Here's ya sign!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

people you know i'm bringing these signs for real... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Jul 28 2005, 08:56 PM
> *Las Vegas is coming up to Rep!!! is there going to be a street hop after the show on sunday night? and whats goin on friday night? stripclubs or nightclubs? I know none of us Royals have been to portland so "Whats Good"!!!! Hey Jenda you pm'd me about a party on saturday can you hit me again i know when we are leaving and how long we are staying now!!!
> [snapback]3501695[/snapback]​*


Hi Milcc, yes Ron did get ahold of me and IT'S ON so he has all my info to contact us when you all get here. Dinner on Saturday night and off to the clubs, it's you guys choice you are our honored guests and I'm sure the Northwest has something that we can show you.. :biggrin: 

THE JENDA'S


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Thnx Hydro!! I am anxious to see Oregon and kicc it, i will see you soon then


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 29 2005, 09:13 AM
> *Dinner on Saturday night and off to the clubs
> 
> THE JENDA'S
> [snapback]3503414[/snapback]​*


food? where at? what time? cause you know a brotha gots to eat!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 29 2005, 08:03 AM
> *food? where at? what time? cause you know a brotha gots to eat!
> [snapback]3503720[/snapback]​*


Sorry honey, reserved for the BLACK MAGIC CREW only..But if anyone wants to check out some good food. Go to a place on Marine Drive called Salty's they are the bomb..


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 29 2005, 10:07 AM
> *Sorry honey, reserved for the BLACK MAGIC CREW only..But if anyone wants to check out some good food. Go to a place on Marine Drive called Salty's they are the bomb..
> [snapback]3503743[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Jul 29 2005, 01:56 AM
> *Las Vegas is coming up to Rep!!! is there going to be a street hop after the show on sunday night? and whats goin on friday night? stripclubs or nightclubs? I know none of us Royals have been to portland so "Whats Good"!!!! Hey Jenda you pm'd me about a party on saturday can you hit me again i know when we are leaving and how long we are staying now!!!
> [snapback]3501695[/snapback]​*


FROM WHAT I HEARD, PURO LOCOS MIGHT HAVE A GET TOGETHER BY SOME WATERFRONT? WITH A HOP? I COULD BE WRONG THOUGH. SOMEONE MIGHT WANT TO LOOK INTO THIS.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DELTA PARK IS WHERE THE HOPS USUALLY GO DOWN- ACROSS THE STREET FROM EXPO


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 28 2005, 06:15 PM
> *Ok bro. Ill be on the road with Kita and the rest of the guys. Heres my number if you need to get a hold of us on the way up there. 916-532-0304.. lisette you too. were gonna try to leave about 4-5 am on friday. And try to get there sometime mid afternoon.
> [snapback]3499986[/snapback]​*



hey thanks scotty...i got your number...that's about the same time we are going to be leaving...but from woodland...i will keep in touch... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 28 2005, 08:41 PM
> *Right on SHOWTIME916, we are leaving from Woodland about that time too I think.
> 
> loriding69 for sure going to need one. This is going to be a cool trip :biggrin:
> [snapback]3501249[/snapback]​*



Hey Hustler...i thought Eric was leaving in the morning??? did he change his mind... i am also leaving from woodland around that time? who else is leaving with you guys?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

For all of you that want ot take in some nude dancing, I highly recommend this place and it's very close to Jantzen Beach. Classy girls and really a really nice place.

Click Link

http://stripclubs.naughtynightlife.com/ore...707&clubid=3153

FYI: Yeah I go to strip clubs, why not!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

can anyone say

take it to the top??


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Wuz up Bejeweled 65, yea we are leaving in the morning on friday, he was talking about leaving at 4-5 am. That I know just me and Eric going up. A few of the other guys are going to Bakersfield that weekend.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

loriding69 thanks for the sign


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 29 2005, 09:07 AM
> *Sorry honey, reserved for the BLACK MAGIC CREW only..But if anyone wants to check out some good food. Go to a place on Marine Drive called Salty's they are the bomb..
> [snapback]3503743[/snapback]​*


are you going to the place with the 72oz steaks :biggrin: if not can i have directions and contact info


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 31 2005, 03:02 AM
> *are you going to the place with the 72oz steaks :biggrin: if not can i have directions and contact info
> [snapback]3513733[/snapback]​*


Sure Tony, place is called OLD SAYLERS COUNTRY KITCHEN. Easy to find place, from Jantzen Beach go South on I-5 to the I-84 east exit follow that to the I-205 south exit, STAY TO THE RIGHT OFF EXIT (don't actually go back onto freeway) and take Gilsan st go to third light STARK ST and turn left. Go five lights and turn left again and then turn left again at next light WASHINGTON ST and it's on the right. Sounds like some circle's but Starks a one way going east and Washington is a one way going west. Only way to get there...And we are only a few blocks away from there. You might remember when you was here before... Call us when you plan on going we might just take RON there for dinner.. 503-710-0947


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 31 2005, 05:02 AM
> *are you going to the place with the 72oz steaks :biggrin: if not can i have directions and contact info
> [snapback]3513733[/snapback]​*


Is that one of them places where if you can eat it all its free?
Cause my boy can throw down! He might eat 2. I know he be down to. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jul 31 2005, 10:12 AM
> *Is that one of them places where if you can eat it all its free?
> Cause my boy can throw down!  He might eat 2. I know he be down to. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3514694[/snapback]​*


Yes it is, it's free if you eat it all..But you have to eat everything they put on the plate as well veggies, potato's, roll..AND the STEAK is a 72oz cut. It is HUGE served on a platter not a plate..


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 31 2005, 12:20 PM
> *Yes it is, it's free if you eat it all..But you have to eat everything they put on the plate as well veggies, potato's, roll..AND the STEAK is a 72oz cut. It is HUGE served on a platter not a plate..
> [snapback]3514726[/snapback]​*


Shit I think my boy could do it. I'm going to have to get there. Have a LIL eat contest. LOL :biggrin: 


Hey Brandy forgot to drop you a line I got the flyers O.K. thank you.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jul 31 2005, 12:38 PM
> *Shit I think my boy could do it. I'm going to have to get there. Have a LIL eat contest. LOL  :biggrin:
> Hey Brandy forgot to drop you a line I got the flyers O.K. thank you.
> [snapback]3514842[/snapback]​*


let's do it!!!!! a LIL eating contest that is......


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

OK OK!! Paul know you cats can eat, BUT he's got 20.00 says YOU CAN'T do it any of you....... :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hell i don't eat that much but i bet there are some cats out there that can and will for 20 bucks


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Wait til El Toro and Bejeweled see's this, I know yhet would be down as well...


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh Hell Yeah I know Ron is goin to dig that wait till i see him today!!! I got 20 on that bet to!! but that means eat it ALL right


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Correct, and we will call it good for a place to go and get our grub on....Saturday


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

everything gressle fat and all that. i got 20 on it


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hell yeah all of it


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 31 2005, 11:34 AM
> *everything gressle fat and all that. i got 20 on it
> [snapback]3515176[/snapback]​*


Correct the plate has to be clean, those steaks don't have much fat however. It's a prime cut of meat.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Here's from there web site:

Since 1948 the 72 oz. Top Sirloin Dinner has been served free to anyone who can eat the entire steak and trimmings within one hour. Because of the extra preparation time required inour kitchen, we ask that all attempts be limited to, before 10:00 p.m. Ask your waitress for complete details.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 31 2005, 01:50 PM
> *Here's from there web site:
> 
> Since 1948 the 72 oz. Top Sirloin Dinner has been served free to anyone who can eat the entire steak and trimmings within one hour. Because of the extra preparation time required inour kitchen, we ask that all attempts be limited to, before 10:00 p.m. Ask your waitress for complete details.
> ...


Whats it cost if you cant eat it all?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jul 31 2005, 02:45 PM
> *Whats it cost if you cant eat it all?
> [snapback]3515766[/snapback]​*


$50.00


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

shit if we can get say 5+ guys thats can put em down in there that would probably shock the hell out the resturant. :biggrin: 
take everyone's $20 bets a divi it up on all who can do it!
shit our pre-show event!! :biggrin: 
whassup lets start takin' entries down?
set a time up


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 31 2005, 03:49 PM
> *$50.00
> [snapback]3515782[/snapback]​*


shit not to pay $50 should be motivation enough! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jul 31 2005, 02:53 PM
> *shit if we can get  say 5+ guys thats can put em down in there that would probably shock the hell out the resturant. :biggrin:
> take everyone's $20 bets a divi it up on all who can do it!
> shit our pre-show event!! :biggrin:
> ...


it says week days only before 10pm thats gay


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah Hydro!! Collect everybodys money on the steak bet I got a heavyweight comin down and she is 5"5 120lbs.!!! Make a time for Dinner and everybody can meet at the Resteraunt or if enuff people confirm you can call the resteraunt and reserve enuff seats for everyone so everyone is sitting together!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i'm confirming that i'm there!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 31 2005, 04:50 PM
> *Here's from there web site:
> 
> Since 1948 the 72 oz. Top Sirloin Dinner has been served free to anyone who can eat the entire steak and trimmings within one hour. Because of the extra preparation time required inour kitchen, we ask that all attempts be limited to, before 10:00 p.m. Ask your waitress for complete details.
> ...


i bet 25 bucks i can eat two


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Aug 1 2005, 06:25 AM
> *i bet 25 bucks i can eat two
> [snapback]3519479[/snapback]​*


I will raise you SHOWTIME916 30.00 says you CAN'T EAT IT ALL....Thats everything on the plate dear...Is this on or what?? Lets all meet there at like 6:00 on Saturday night and I will make some reservations for all of us. This ok with the rest of you?? Let me know asap..Thank you

I made a Topic on this now here's the link


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=193852


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

watch out PO im might be bringing the CRAPILLAC if i get it dailed in HA HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

tone finally got a car that gets up about time


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 3 2005, 12:48 AM
> *tone finally got a car that gets up about time
> [snapback]3532344[/snapback]​*


ok mrimpala asking about impala rear ends :0 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=193912
time for a name change LOL ha ha ha


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 3 2005, 01:01 AM
> *ok mrimpala asking about impala rear ends  :0 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=193912
> time for a name change LOL ha ha ha
> [snapback]3532360[/snapback]​*


HUH? look at this shit bomb that fell from the sky and killed a cadillac


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

that car had a full suspension under it be the shit bomb landed LMAO


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 3 2005, 01:07 AM
> *that car had a full suspension under it be the shit bomb landed LMAO
> [snapback]3532373[/snapback]​*


this is the beast that thru me on the car it was grunt by beasting HA HA HA


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

this was when big tone took off and dove on the car


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

then i seen this coming after me so i had to get the fuck out of there


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

after he got up he had a little surprise in his sweats :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Cause this guy tried to ass rape me so i had to deture him from doing it


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

BIG TOWNED


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 3 2005, 02:09 AM
> *BIG TOWNED
> [snapback]3532474[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 3 2005, 02:09 AM
> *BIG TOWNED
> [snapback]3532474[/snapback]​*


fucking repost


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

4 days left :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

and you know this............


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

I love sista's who are down to ride! :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 3 2005, 02:30 PM
> *I love sista's who are down to ride! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3535554[/snapback]​*


oh hell yeah!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 3 2005, 03:47 PM
> *oh hell yeah!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3535673[/snapback]​*


Can ya dig it? :biggrin: Shit can all ya all dig it? :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

dam big t look at all those projects in the back


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 3 2005, 04:04 PM
> *dam big t look at all those projects in the back
> [snapback]3535824[/snapback]​*


same thing i was thinking. he gots a gang of impala's.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't think I can eat half a cow...heheehhe..cuz that's what that plate sounds like...but I'll take the pics....remember....."OFFICIAL LAY IT LOW PHOTOGRAPHER" heheheheheh


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I want some pics with some hynas!! The last show i rounded up almost every one in the house for the washington chapter :uh:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

We needs a pic with all the peeps off of here who attends, a lil family pic. ya know. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

most definitely a must do!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 3 2005, 05:54 PM
> *We needs a pic with all the peeps off of here who attends, a lil family pic. ya know.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3536611[/snapback]​*


that's what I'm here for........


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 3 2005, 06:18 PM
> *that's what I'm here for........
> [snapback]3536744[/snapback]​*


Koo


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 3 2005, 03:04 PM
> *dam big t look at all those projects in the back
> [snapback]3535824[/snapback]​*


You seen that stash before


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

Anyone know of any Mexican Night Clubs in Portland/Vancouver Area???


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ok...so we are officially leaving San Jose at 5am on friday...and try to catch up to Low Creations...Socios...and UCE on the way......


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Good luck to everyone making the trip up. Be safe.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

WAKE UP EVERYBODY!!! It's going to be crackin here real soon. And yes please everybody thats coming BE SAFE.. See you all real soon..

THE JENDA'S


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

will be on the road in less than 24 hours...............wooooooooo hooooooooo


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

man o man i can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Yes, I agree all you guys be safe, make sure you wear your seat belts. I look forward to meeting all you guys. Hi Brandy and Loriding. :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Aug 4 2005, 09:55 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3540146[/snapback]​*


what time you guys leaving from Woodland????


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 4 2005, 08:53 AM
> *Yes, I agree all you guys be safe, make sure you wear your seat belts. I look forward to meeting all you guys. Hi Brandy and Loriding. :wave:
> [snapback]3540134[/snapback]​*


 :wave: back atcha sweetie


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 4 2005, 09:10 AM
> *what time you guys leaving from Woodland????
> [snapback]3540207[/snapback]​*



Actaully i am trying to figure that out right now...i will let you know ....


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 19 2005, 08:38 AM~3435969
> *Here's some info for all of you and click on the link to find pricing information.
> Best Western Inn at the Meadows - Portland - $$
> 1215 North Hayden Meadows Drive, Portland, OR 97217
> ...


Impalas stayed here last year, or maybe the hotel behind it (can't remember, heehee), all I know is it was few blocks from the show and they had plenty of parking.


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

So anyone staying at any telly's in Jentzen beach besides me?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 4 2005, 12:00 AM~3538956
> *You seen that stash before
> *


ya you would let me walk back there.No this is far enough......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looking good Big T don't like how you treat caddys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 4 2005, 03:34 PM~3542233
> *So anyone staying at any telly's in Jentzen beach  besides me?
> *


yup


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

anybody need a ride after you put your car in the show on saturday hit me up the limo will be ready.it's already reserved for saturday night. anybody need it friday let me know


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

I am ready, I am ready. Leaving bright and early. :biggrin:


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

were leavin early in the morning :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

packing my stuff and making some cds and grabbing some DVD's for the road....


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

ill be havin some off the hook hip hop cd's for sale all new stuff double cd $10 single $5


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Aug 4 2005, 09:27 PM~3544002
> *were leavin early in the morning  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I think we'll catch up to you and Kita and the rest of the guys a few hours later....


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

im leavin to kitas in a few hours then load up the car and wait for the rest of the guys cant wait to leave


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Aug 4 2005, 09:39 PM~3544090
> *im leavin to kitas in a few hours then load up the car and wait for the rest of the guys cant wait to leave
> *


hey..give me a call....I left you a pm


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CANT WAIT 2 C THE FAMILYS


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

About 10 hours till Lift-off


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

about 36 hours for me! but can't wait to meet everyone!!!!!


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

6 hours :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Aug 4 2005, 10:16 PM~3544682
> *6 hours :biggrin:
> *


damn where yall driving from Europe? 

j/k cool drive safe and see yall there. We all need to meet up and make this a LIL meet and great!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

IIIIM IN PTOOOOOWN FOOOOOLS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Aug 4 2005, 11:10 PM~3544916
> *IIIIM IN PTOOOOOWN FOOOOOLS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i'll be there tomorrow afternoon sometime. Get some beers and let's get ready to party! :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

ME AND THE ROLLERZ ONLY CC WILL BE AT THE SHOW SEE YOU ALL THERE GOOD LUCK TO ALL AT THE SHOW


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

P I M P


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

its friday everybody ready to do this?? so wheres all the spots to kick it at?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Good Lord!!! As if nothing else can go wrong!!!!Why it's always a thrash fest at Jenda's before a show I don't know..Maybe Customers come first is why....

Sorry I need to vent, hopper's are a bitch at times...Went to test the single monte last night 5:30 pm MF is HOTTTT no doubt and thats on 8 batteries(LRM LEGAL) 
Chris had it on the bumper in 5 licks!! When all hell broke lose, sparks everywhere coming out the trunk. With a quick open of the trunk, SHIT four batteries had fell over out of the rack (remember took two out and it left a gap) and was arcing on everything. Burned two of them at the posts (one was completely gone) the other two have ruined plates. And if that wasn't enough!! One of the pump rods (maybe did'nt get tightened) let go and with 150psi in there well you already know!! Oil everywhere..........So are we testing the Double cutty Hell no!!! Take it as it is, if it works cool if not hell with it..And the Monte will be fixed tonight. This is BULLSHIT, I just want to have some fun here not be working like a freakin dog to go to the show..Anyway thanks for hearing me and hopefully it will get better. Soon as Black Magic crew gets here I'm sure it will... :biggrin: See you all soon..

Oh and PS: Showtime916 sorry I wasn't very social when you called last night it was right after it all went down..


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Aug 4 2005, 09:34 PM~3544046
> *ill be havin some off the hook hip hop cd's for sale all new stuff double cd $10 single $5
> *


i need some, let me know where you are gonna be in po so I can cop some.


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

I am leaving to seattle today after work, then driving down to po tomorow morning/afternoon. See ya all there!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 5 2005, 08:33 AM~3546079
> *I am leaving to seattle today after work, then driving down to po tomorow morning/afternoon. See ya all there!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Dunt Dunt Dunt Daaaaaaa Have no Fear Blacc Magic Crew is on the way wez a pullin out in about 2 or 3 hours see yah in a minute "Hydro" Damn we are ready to do the damn thing


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 5 2005, 09:40 AM~3546131
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 I didnt go to bed till 2:30 last night I was tripping off my new hair du! :biggrin: But hey I will see you soon. Can anyone tell me where the nearest hospital in portland is ? Maybe a link with a number and name.


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm a Doctor i will be on hand if you have any problems


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Aug 5 2005, 08:25 AM~3546338
> *Dunt Dunt Dunt Daaaaaaa Have no Fear Blacc Magic Crew is on the way wez a pullin out in about 2 or 3 hours see yah in a minute "Hydro" Damn we are ready to do the damn thing
> *


Thank God...GET YOUR BUTTS HERE safe.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

brandy see ya tomorrow...... :wave:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 5 2005, 08:31 AM~3546377
> *I didnt go to bed till  2:30 last night I was tripping off my new hair  du! :biggrin:  But hey I will see you soon. Can anyone tell me  where the  nearest hospital in portland is ? Maybe a link with a number and name.
> *



Hey there girlie, hope you are ok. You know I'm here for you if you need anything. Here's a link to a hospital for ya. See you soon  

http://www.providence.org/Oregon/facilities/hospitals


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 5 2005, 08:42 AM~3546429
> *brandy see ya tomorrow...... :wave:
> *


Yes you will, drive safe my friend.


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 5 2005, 10:43 AM~3546439
> *Hey there girlie, hope you are ok. You know I'm here for you if you need anything. Here's a link to a hospital for ya. See you soon
> 
> http://www.providence.org/Oregon/facilities/hospitals
> *


Thanks love. I need it for my doc to fax my info down, just in case.  Thanks for the love boo. I think I should be fine. See you soon!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

THOUGHT I SHOULD POST UP IN HERE AS WELL FOR THOSE THAT MIGHT NOT KNOW, THE PRE-SHOW PARTY HAS BEEN MOVED TO A NEW LOCATION GOT TO THIS LINK FOR INFO


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=194972

THANK YOU AND HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE, SAME PARTY GOING DOWN JUST A DIFFERENT PLACE...


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Aug 5 2005, 10:33 AM~3546385
> *I'm a Doctor i will be on hand if you have any problems
> *


 are you serious? :uh: :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

BRANDY ITS ALL GOOD LADY! THAT WAS HELLA COOL FOR YOU TO COME THROUGH LIKE THAT. I ALREADY KNOW YOU GUYS ARE GONNA BE UP ALL NIGHT GETTING THE CAR UP TO PAR.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Aug 5 2005, 10:18 AM~3546965
> *BRANDY ITS ALL GOOD LADY! THAT WAS HELLA COOL FOR YOU TO COME THROUGH LIKE THAT. I ALREADY KNOW YOU GUYS ARE GONNA BE UP ALL NIGHT GETTING THE CAR UP TO PAR.
> *



And you know this  don't forget to be at SAYLERS on Saturday. You might have 30.00 in your pocket if it will fit once your done eating :biggrin: much love


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Contagious cc rollin out tommorro morning! SEE YOU ALL THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 5 2005, 11:23 AM~3547004
> *Contagious cc rollin out tommorro morning! SEE YOU ALL THERE! :thumbsup:
> *




What up people,

Lowrider Scene will be in tha house,

we are looking for some of the finest northwestern ridahs to represent the portland area.

we will be havin a video shoot on Monday morning to be feature in our next Lowrider Scene Video Mag.

If any or you interested feel free to send me a PM we can always set somethin up.
clubs welcome, set a spot on portland and we'll show.


Bro,
Lowrider Scene V.M.


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

Timeless c.c. gonna be there, oh yea! hahahahaha  

it gonna be fun :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Aug 5 2005, 04:35 PM~3547100
> *What up people,
> 
> Lowrider Scene will be in tha house,
> ...


HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TO OUR PRE PARTY- WE WILL BE SHOOTIN RIDERS SATURDAY MORNIN AT THE EXPO- HOPE 2 MEET U THERE!!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Courtyard Marriott is inexpensive and very close to Expo Center if you get the one on Marine Drive.

There are also a number of places in Vancouver that are only about 5 - 10 minutes from the Expo Center.... check zip code 98665. I know there's a comfort suites, comfort inn, etc.

I HOPE EVERYONE IS COMING OUT TO PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT..... Funk Shop DJ's is gonna KILL it!!!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Oh yeah... anyone filming shit is gonna wanna bring their cameras to wherever the pre-party is... cuz Funk Shop is gonna RIP shit!


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 5 2005, 01:05 PM~3547705
> *HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TO OUR PRE PARTY- WE WILL BE SHOOTIN RIDERS SATURDAY MORNIN AT THE EXPO- HOPE 2 MEET U THERE!!
> *



hey are u havin an after party???

we are gonna get there on sat night. for sure we'll hit u up at the show. if you have a booth we'll swing by to meet cha'.


see you at the show...

Bro,


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

rollerz only is locked and loaded!!!!!!!! portland or bust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
see ya'll saterday!!!!!


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ok yall the details have been worked out for the pre party and sorry for the confusion but if you go to the pre party site Pre party Info

you can get directions right to the front door from wherever you are coming from.

thanks to the jendas, three6oh productions, funkshop DJ's (BIGGZ) and rider chronicles for helpin out in a pinch


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

I'M WAITING FOR THE SUN TO GO DOWN TO LOAD THE TRAILER. I'LL WAIT TILL 9PM I WOULD'NT WANT TO MELT. OUT EARLY IN THE AM BEFORE ROOSTERS HOLLER.


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 5 2005, 08:33 AM~3546079
> *I am leaving to seattle today after work, then driving down to po tomorow morning/afternoon. See ya all there!!!
> *


hey yall should roll on down to longview for funkshop friday at The Roxy


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Aug 5 2005, 05:58 PM~3548956
> *hey yall should roll on down to longview for funkshop friday at The Roxy
> *


 is that in seattle or in portland boo?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 5 2005, 03:59 PM~3548962
> *is that in seattle or in portland boo?
> *



Longview, WA North of Vancouver, WA


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 5 2005, 06:09 PM~3549033
> *Longview, WA North of Vancouver, WA
> *


oh no, i just got off work, i am not trying to drive straight to vancover tonight, a female been at work for 10 hours today, i am gonna see my family and friends in seattle tonight, hit up down town then drive down there tomorrow, well i am out you guys, time to get on the road. guess i will see all yeah all tomorrow at the steak house and pre party, i am staying at the red lion, so i dont know who esle is staying there but say hi if u see me! :biggrin:


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

Anyone know of any Mexican clubs down in Portland that play Banda/Norteño music???


----------



## mr.green65 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Aug 5 2005, 06:03 PM~3549269
> *Anyone know of any Mexican clubs down in Portland that play Banda/Norteño music???
> *


THERE IS A CLUB IN SALEM CALLED CLUB MIAMI IT IS COOL. THEY PLAY MUSIC LIKE NORTENO,TEJANO,AND CLUB MIXES. IT IS RAZA OWNED AND MOSTLY RAZA IS REPRESENTING THERE.


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Just so you all know Portland is crackin off already, been out with the homies tonight and just got in. Was with EL Toro, Hustler on the go, Showtime916, Big Tony, Kita and a grip of others. And it's just started!!! PARTYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

getting ready to leave in about 30 mins.... see ya fools there!


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

see yall tonight


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

BLACK MAGIC all up in the HOUSE!! Yeah, got Voodoo siting in the driveway. Ron passed out in the bed, just a little shut eye til 6:00 when the party starts..YEAH PARTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY time


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

cant wait for it to kick off, this is gonna be dope... brandy, you deffinatly gotta introduce me to your boy from black magic


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Aug 5 2005, 04:14 PM~3548673
> *hey are u havin an after party???
> 
> we are gonna get there on sat night. for sure we'll hit u up at the show. if you have a booth we'll swing by to meet cha'.
> ...


mos def, the after party is still at hotshots, even tho they kinda screwed us I dont want to have to relocate both parties... lol


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Would like to Thank everyone for coming to the Portland LRM show, it was off the hook. Lots of partyin I only got 6 hours sleep in for the past 3 days..We had a great time with everybody. Met alot of LIL'ers, and will say that hey they can party for sure and are good people. Want to give a special message to our BOULEVARD car club family for being there and reppin to the fullest, you know we have much LOVE for you. Want to also express our warmest and deepest love and respect to THE BLACK MAGIC crew for making us feel so special and for the great times we had, I did not want to let you go back to VEGAS....But will see you soon, and we will tear it up again!! Congrats to all who won at the show your rides were tight. Til next time you all take care and we send you our love..

THE JENDA'S


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

:happysad: :tears: :tears: i wanna go :tears:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

wheres all the pics of the portland show ?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GBODY509_@Aug 8 2005, 09:38 AM~3560835
> *wheres all the pics of the portland show ?
> *


I'm sure there was a grip of them, El Toro will be posting them when he gets back to CALI, I believe he stayed over and should be headed back today. Can't wait to see them it just a good show lots of tight rides and good times.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

they wouldn't let me and about 50 or so the hell in them bastards..........


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 8 2005, 10:12 AM~3561055
> *they wouldn't let me and about 50 or so the hell in them bastards..........
> *


Man I wondered where you was!! What was the deal? NO space? wasn't you pre-regs? I know the guys that bought our Radical was 4 minutes short on the gate and they got turned away as well. All the way from Marysville,WA a good 4-5 hour drive. I guess they have to do it that way however or peeps be showing up late all the time. Sorry my friend, so did you just head back to WA? See you this week-end, K


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 8 2005, 11:19 AM~3561089
> *Man I wondered where you was!! What was the deal? NO space? wasn't you pre-regs? I know the guys that bought our Radical was 4 minutes short on the gate and they got turned away as well. All the way from Marysville,WA a good 4-5 hour drive. I guess they have to do it that way however or peeps be showing up late all the time. Sorry my friend, so did you just head back to WA? See you this week-end, K
> *


yeah i just headed back. it's all good i still got to party with my LIL Family this weekend. Glad to meet ya LIL:

yeah can't wait for this weekend.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

this show was better then last year....mlk went nuts that night...
apperently there was a "UNrelated" shooting downtown that night,
so mlk had no cops present for a long while...
burnouts and a few gas hoppers...it was just us, and peaceful....
at least while we were there....
big up to kita and the cats who rode up from the bay....
had a great time kicking it with every one....
i just cant say enuff good thing about uce, kita and the way uce reps
themselves with class....thanks for looking out as always kita
and every one else.... from everywhere else.....:thumbsup: 
im gonna try and make that lrm san fran show in a few weeks.....
also looking foward the gladiator and that puro loco show in hillsboro....


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

I'll be posting up pics this afternoon...one of the best shows I've ever been to


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Props to everyone who made it! :thumbsup: We had a great time!
To all the peeps from Canada and Cali major props for the dedication it takes 
to come all this way, was great checkin your rides!
Contagious 509 cc.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

:biggrin: great show!!!!!!! met a lot of kool riders!!! glad to see we'r all still do'n it!!!!!!!! see you all at brandys gladiator show!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

To check out more pics...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...t=20&p=3565175&


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84REGAL87_@Jul 25 2005, 05:47 PM~3477794
> *AHHHH THE OL WAREHOUSE !!!
> REMEMBER THE BATHROOMS AT THE DEPOT, YOU WENT DOWN
> THE STAIRS AND IT SPLIT INTO TWO DIRECTIONS.
> ...


i remember ali...i went to school with his brother before he passed away


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THIS WILL BE AT THE NEXT SHOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

The show was great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just want to say thanks to everyone. I meet alot of peeps this weekend, and recieved nothing but mad love and respect from all. :biggrin: I hope everyone made it home safe. This was fo sho a weekend to remember. Post them pics EL Toro!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SO WILL THIS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THIS CAR IS DONE NOW! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Oh yeah I got to make some shot outs, first all of those from Impalas car club, you guys where great and look forward to kicking it with cha all again!, thanks for the Corona Toro! Then UCE c.c, Kita, Jerry, Scott, and many more. I enjoyed hanging with out you guys and really appricated the love you guys all showed toward me and my peeps! And of course Ryan and Arron, it was great seeing you guys and kicking it! Loriding and Brandi, you guys always know it is a pleasure to always see you guys. I am sorry about them not letting you in Loriding, I was hot about it too.  I meet alot of real ryders!!!!!!!! :biggrin: There are many more I meet, sorry if I didnt post your name, but all in all it was great to meet everyone!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HOW HOT?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Lookin good there Big Scotty, can't wait to see them..


----------



## CADDYridenLOW (Jun 30, 2001)

So anyone ever hear what happened to the Ying Yang Twins??? Why were they a no show?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 9 2005, 09:02 AM~3570053
> *Oh yeah I got to make some shot outs, first all of those from Impalas car club, you guys where great and look forward to kicking it with cha all again!, thanks for the Corona Toro! Then UCE c.c, Kita, Jerry, Scott, and many more. I enjoyed hanging with out you guys and  really appricated the love you  guys all  showed toward me and my peeps! And of course Ryan and Arron, it was great seeing you guys and kicking it! Loriding and Brandi, you guys always know it is a pleasure to always see you guys. I am sorry about them not letting you in Loriding, I was  hot about it too.   I meet alot of  real ryders!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  There are many more I meet, sorry if I didnt post your name,  but all in all it was great to meet everyone!
> *


Great to see you to girlfriend, had hoped to hang out alittle more with ya. Was hosting The Black Magic Crew however and they kept me really busy.. We had a great time with them. I knew you was in good company with all the riders from Cali so I knew you was having fun... :biggrin: See you soon Gladiator is just around the bend..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THAT WAS BULLSHIT- HEY CADDY GET AHOLD OF BRANDY SHE FINALLY GOT A TROPHY FOR YOU FROM THAT CAR TOYS SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADDYridenLOW_@Aug 9 2005, 09:15 AM~3570111
> *So anyone ever hear what happened to the Ying Yang Twins???  Why were they a no show?
> *


I was wondering the same thing???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

STILL GOTS SOME SHIRTS AND DVDS SEE YOU ALL YHIS WEEKEND!!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 9 2005, 11:16 AM~3570117
> *Great to see you to girlfriend, had hoped to hang out alittle more with ya. Was hosting The Black Magic Crew however and they kept me really busy.. We had a great time with them. I knew you was in good company with all the riders from Cali so I knew you was having fun...  :biggrin: See you soon Gladiator is just around the bend..
> *


I hoped to hang out with you more too, but hopefully I will see you this weekend. I will be at the Gladitor show fo sho. It was great to see more females ryders, lol wait I only meet one more. :biggrin: I got alot of great ideas for what I can do to a monte ls! See you soon mama!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

TORO IF YOU HAVE AN EXTRA SEAT MAYBE I CAN RIDE W YOU TO GLADIATOR :dunno:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Aug 9 2005, 09:35 AM~3570230
> *TORO IF YOU HAVE AN EXTRA SEAT MAYBE I CAN RIDE W YOU TO GLADIATOR :dunno:
> *



Hell yeah!! Help with the fuel bill or something.. We need support for the show and everybody is invited...It's going Down....9-11 be there


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello all...i met some cool jente and it was all good. Had a great time .....definitely be there next year..... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 9 2005, 10:38 AM~3570251
> *Hell yeah!! Help with the fuel bill or something.. We need support for the show and everybody is invited...It's going Down....9-11 be there
> *



Nice meeting you....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 9 2005, 10:24 AM~3570160
> *I hoped to hang out with you more too, but hopefully I will see you this weekend. I will be at the Gladitor show fo sho. It was great to see  more females ryders, lol wait I only meet one more. :biggrin:  I got alot of great ideas for what I can do to a monte ls! See you soon mama!
> *



Hey girl...it was fun hanging out....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ANYONE GET A CHANCE TO REVIEW THE DVD YET??


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 9 2005, 03:10 PM~3570489
> *ANYONE GET A CHANCE TO REVIEW THE DVD YET??
> *


me kita and the rest of the crew did on the way home in the navigator. Off the hook bro. I like the quick thing you guys did on chago. hella tight. and the cars from individuals showin the painted engine and tranny. was phat bro. 

It would be tight to do more of the house calls on the next one. I liked the part where dude in the dew rag, trys callin around to find other fools to swing against him in the monte. and no one wanted any :thumbsup: 

Maybe try putting some northwest music in the next one also?? But bro it came out real good man. I wanna see pics from the afterparty :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

I want to see some pics from the pre party!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS UCE INPUT IS WHAT IM LOOKIN FOR- THIS WAS OUR FIRST WACK AT IT- GOOD THINGS TO COME SOON MUCH LOVE TO ALL


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Aug 9 2005, 11:35 AM~3570230
> *TORO IF YOU HAVE AN EXTRA SEAT MAYBE I CAN RIDE W YOU TO GLADIATOR :dunno:
> *


yeah man...cuz I am trying to find a way up there.......there are a couple things going on and might be a trip up there...I'll keep you posted....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Aug 9 2005, 11:40 AM~3570277
> *Hey girl...it was fun hanging out....
> *


omg.....Lissette...you were off the hook on saturday.......I know you had a great time and the rest of the Socios crew that was at the ummmm party...heheheeh...got any more dollar bills?????


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Now Toro, I know you aint just gonna get on here, with out saying hello to me. :biggrin: lol. So get a I can some of those pre party and after pics,( when you get a chance) please. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U GUYS COME UP-FIRST ROUNDS ON ME


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey USOPDX get at me i want to chop it up with you about advertising in your DVD I think i gave you a card at the show my booth was across from yours


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 9 2005, 12:36 PM~3570650
> *Now Toro,  I know you aint just gonna get on here, with out saying hello to me. :biggrin:  lol. So get a I can some of those pre party and after pics,( when you get a chance) please. :biggrin:
> *


what's up babygirl...the pics from the pre and post party are nice...I'll post some up......and you know I gotz to say hello....even though someone ran a red light and my boys were worried about the truck coming the other way....hehehehe...but for reals....nothing but a pure and sweet lady you are.......had a great time....and when the Monte is done..I wanna ride in it......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Aug 9 2005, 12:40 PM~3570670
> *Hey USOPDX get at me i want to chop it up with you about advertising in your DVD I think i gave you a card at the show my booth was across from yours
> *


sup homie..it was nice having dinner on sunday after the show...hope your trip back was a good one.......see you in Frisco


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Aug 9 2005, 04:40 PM~3570670
> *Hey USOPDX get at me i want to chop it up with you about advertising in your DVD I think i gave you a card at the show my booth was across from yours
> *


ALREADY PMED YOU BRO   

LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 9 2005, 11:10 AM~3570489
> *ANYONE GET A CHANCE TO REVIEW THE DVD YET??
> *


seen it sunday night, bad ass dvd bro, keep up the good work


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh 4 sure Toro I will be in Frisco that Friday and i am bringin my car this time so i will plug with you in frisco we will kicc it alot more out there i plan on doing the Tourist thing i wanna see the Bridge and Alcatraz.... and USOPDX i got at you and i will hit you tommorrow on the Celly


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Aug 9 2005, 12:47 PM~3570704
> *Oh 4 sure Toro I will be in Frisco that Friday and i am bringin my car this time so i will plug with you in frisco we will kicc it alot more out there i plan on doing the Tourist thing i wanna see the Bridge and Alcatraz.... and USOPDX i got at you and i will hit you tommorrow on the Celly
> *


right on...the homies from Impalas CC are gonna show strong..and so I UCE...I'll be staying at the hotel with the UCE Cc...so for sure we'll kick it


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 9 2005, 11:36 AM~3570649
> *omg.....Lissette...you were off the hook on saturday.......I know you had a great time and the rest of the Socios crew that was at the ummmm party...heheheeh...got any more dollar bills?????
> *



heheheheheheh. :0


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 9 2005, 12:40 PM~3570671
> *what's up babygirl...the pics from the pre and post party are nice...I'll post some up......and you know I gotz to say hello....even though someone ran a red light and my boys were worried about the truck coming the other way....hehehehe...but for reals....nothing but a pure and sweet lady you are.......had a great time....and when the Monte is done..I wanna ride in it......
> *


LOL, Hey boo. I had such a great time with you!!!!!! I am gonna wear my shirt Friday at work , its casual day! Yeah I am sorry about that, i never did that before, I was very tired, but you keep me smiling!!!!!!! Tell your boys I will make it up, next time, first round of drinks on me. :biggrin: Of course you can ride with me any day boo. You are awlays welcomed! Much love!!!!!!! So am I gonna see you on the pole or what!!!!!   :biggrin: I cant wait to see the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 9 2005, 12:56 PM~3570766
> *LOL, Hey boo. I had such a great time with you!!!!!! I am gonna wear my shirt Friday at work , its casual day! Yeah I am sorry about that, i never  did that before, I was very tired, but you keep me smiling!!!!!!! Tell your boys I will make it up, next time, first round  of drinks on me. :biggrin:  Of course you can ride with me any day boo. You are awlays welcomed! Much love!!!!!!! So am I gonna see you on the pole or what!!!!!     :biggrin:  I cant wait to see the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


much luv to you babygirl....much luv........


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 9 2005, 12:59 PM~3570780
> *much luv to you babygirl....much luv........
> *


Thank you, kisses right at cha!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 9 2005, 01:05 PM~3570813
> *Thank you, kisses right at cha!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'll be posting up some pics soon........I took about 145 just on the trip home.....


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 9 2005, 01:13 PM~3570847
> *I'll be posting up some pics soon........I took about 145 just on the trip home.....
> *


Fo sho. Damn that is alot of pics, you got any waterfalls or sunsets in those pics? Man You got me getting antsy here at work! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 9 2005, 01:19 PM~3570880
> *Fo sho. Damn that is alot of pics, you got any waterfalls or sunsets in those pics? Man You got me getting antsy here at work! :biggrin:
> *


funny how I can do that to a fine female such as yourself....  just kidding


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 9 2005, 01:32 PM~3570953
> *funny how I can do that to a fine female such as yourself....   just kidding
> *


lol, fine I wouldnt say that. Now those modes where just gorgous, the corna girl was just stunning, she deserved to win, she looked very classy and was not gapping her legs open like the other females. And that shows that you dont have to be a stripper slut to win contests like that! I think of myself as normal not fine boo.. :biggrin: You are such a great guy and I dont why you could not make female get antsy.  But I am antsy for those pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 9 2005, 01:36 PM~3570982
> *lol, fine I wouldnt say that.  Now those modes where just gorgous, the corna  girl was just stunning,  she deserved to win, she looked very classy and was not gapping her legs open like the  other females. And that shows that you dont have to be a stripper slut to  win contests like that! I think of myself as normal not fine boo.. :biggrin:  You are such a great guy and I dont why you could not make female get antsy.   But I am antsy for those pics!  :biggrin:
> *


hold up.....gotta finish downloading then resize them.......but all in all...it was a GREAT 4 days.....


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 9 2005, 01:45 PM~3571038
> *hold up.....gotta finish downloading then resize them.......but all in all...it was a GREAT 4 days.....
> *


ok, koo. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 9 2005, 04:45 PM~3570693
> *seen it sunday night, bad ass dvd bro, keep up the good work
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 9 2005, 12:13 PM~3570847
> *I'll be posting up some pics soon........I took about 145 just on the trip home.....
> *



i want to see the picks at reddin, on the way back. That was hot!!!!

representin familia,

Bro


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

If anyone has pictures from the lowrider show, pre-party at LaCasasitas, or afterparty at Hot Shot's please zip em and send em to [email protected] so I can put them up on www.three6oh.com =) THANKS!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 9 2005, 02:53 PM~3571467
> *THANK YOU
> *


watched it today its cool!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Aug 9 2005, 04:18 PM~3572040
> *If anyone has pictures from the lowrider show, pre-party at LaCasasitas, or afterparty at Hot Shot's please zip em and send em to [email protected] so I can put them up on www.three6oh.com =)  THANKS!
> *


Toro has some, he took a bunch, pm him. I am sure he will send them to you :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COUPLE EXTRA PICS I FOUND WITH OUR GIRL JAS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Had a blast in po was great seeing all the homies and meeting some new ones too steak bites where as good as ever too LOL


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

much love big man


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Aug 9 2005, 04:21 PM~3570538
> *me kita and the rest of the crew did on the way home in the navigator. Off the hook bro. I like the quick thing you guys did on chago. hella tight. and the cars from individuals showin the painted engine and tranny. was phat bro.
> 
> It would be tight to do more of the house calls on the next one. I liked the part where dude in the dew rag, trys callin around to find other fools to swing against him in the monte. and no one wanted any :thumbsup:
> ...


YOU NOW IM DOWN FOR HOUSE CALLS BABY- BUT I DO HAVE RESPECT FOR PEOPLES FEELINGS AND PROPERTY ESPECIALY FAMILY AND PERSONAL LIVES.. DUE TO UNFORTUNATE CIRCUMSTANCES I HAVE FELL VICTIM OF UNAPPROVED FOOTAGE OF MY OWN HOME ON A LOCAL DVD. I SIMPLY ASKED FOR MY HOME AND PRIVACY NOT TO BE EXPLIOTED. I COULD CARELESS OF MY CAR BEING ON VIDEO. THIS SIMPLY REQUEST WAS NOT GRANTED- THIS HAS CAUSED NOTHING BUT STRESS, BAD FEELINGS AND SEVERED TIES. I LIVE BY USO WAYS LIKE KITA SAYS FAMILY FIRST LOWRIDER SECOND. I WILL BE MOVING VERY SOON. IN THE MEAN TIME I GOT PLENTLY OF SLUGS FOR ANYONE WHO IS GETTING IDEAS OF ILL INTENT UPON MY HOME..

THANKS AGAIN RIDER CHRONICLES DOIN BIG THANGS MAN I GOT SO MUCH LOVE FOR THIS SHIT. WHAT DOESN’T KILL YOU MAKES YOU STRONGER.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 10 2005, 10:51 AM~3579989
> *YOU NOW IM DOWN FOR HOUSE CALLS BABY- BUT I DO HAVE RESPECT FOR PEOPLES FEELINGS AND PROPERTY ESPECIALY FAMILY AND PERSONAL LIVES.. DUE TO UNFORTUNATE CIRCUMSTANCES I HAVE FELL VICTIM OF UNAPPROVED FOOTAGE OF MY OWN HOME ON A LOCAL DVD. I SIMPLY ASKED FOR MY HOME AND PRIVACY NOT TO BE EXPLIOTED. I COULD CARELESS OF MY CAR BEING ON VIDEO. THIS SIMPLY REQUEST WAS NOT GRANTED-  THIS HAS CAUSED NOTHING BUT STRESS, BAD FEELINGS AND SEVERED TIES. I LIVE BY USO WAYS LIKE KITA SAYS FAMILY FIRST LOWRIDER SECOND. I WILL BE MOVING VERY SOON. IN THE MEAN TIME I GOT PLENTLY OF SLUGS FOR ANYONE WHO IS GETTING IDEAS OF ILL INTENT UPON MY HOME..
> 
> THANKS AGAIN RIDER CHRONICLES DOIN BIG THANGS MAN I GOT SO MUCH LOVE FOR THIS SHIT. WHAT DOESN’T KILL YOU MAKES YOU STRONGER.
> *


wow.....don't know much about what you typed.but hey..keep your head up.....and do the damn thang......the video was tight...I liked it.....nice to see new and fresh vids on the market......much luck to you in your future endeavors.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BRO I GOT 14 YEARS OF CUSTOM CAR LOVE BRO, IM VERY PROUD TO SAY I ALONG WITH JASON FOUNDED USO PORTLAND 10 YEARS AGO THIS YEAR. NW IS WHERE IM BORN IN RAISED I WILL ALWAYS SUPPORT MY BIG BACK YARD :biggrin: 

PS I TRY TO KEEPS PERSONAL AND THE CAR THING SEPARATE, YOU KNOW HOW IT IS BRO I LIVE IN N.E. PORTLAND IT AINT CANDY LAND LIKE THE SUBURBS OF HILLSBORO- I WATCH MY BACK 24/7


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Ok here are some pics of the pre party with some fellow lil'ers and after party! hope u guys enjoy!

*More Pics Taken By El Toro!!!*


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

here are some more with the homies. 
More pics by El Toro


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

AHHH you looked so pretty in that flower dress Carmel, loved it...


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

ok more, lol 


*All of these pics where taken by the wonderful and famous EL Toro*


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 10 2005, 01:31 PM~3581157
> *AHHH you looked so pretty in that flower dress Carmel, loved it...
> *


Thanks sweety. I dont ever dress, up, first time in heels in a year, lol. I prefer chucks! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U GIRLS LOOKED BEAUTIFUL- THANKS FOR POSTIN UP, WE GONNA SEE U THIS WEEKEND FOR THE SHOW


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

fucking carmel...looks like you are showing me how to dance...heheheh


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

COUPLE MORE....


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

the pic of me next to the lrm truck did not come out, but as i looked at it more, it looks hella tight.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 10 2005, 02:03 PM~3581752
> *the pic of me next to the lrm  truck did not come out, but as i looked at it more, it looks hella tight.
> *


that pic has to be one of my favorites....hehehehehe......and that other pic with the truck.....that's that pattented Carmel pose...


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 10 2005, 01:38 PM~3581203
> *U GIRLS LOOKED BEAUTIFUL- THANKS FOR POSTIN UP, WE GONNA SEE U THIS WEEKEND FOR THE SHOW
> *


I had so much fun. man I could of man love to some of those rides, I loved the elco with the ls front clip, damn. oh my lord :biggrin: I might come out this weekend, I heard about a monte for sale out here, and I want to cop it and I would rather use the money I would spend on a room and all the shit for this weekend on buying monte instead, but who knows, plans might change, plus its my girls BRANDY'S B-day, :biggrin: and I dont want to miss it! But I do need that monte, before some esle cops it!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 10 2005, 01:43 PM~3581224
> *fucking carmel...looks like you are showing me how to dance...heheheh
> *


 lol, oh boo i dont know how to dance,  shit boo you need to show me some moves, with ur fly self. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 10 2005, 02:08 PM~3581785
> *lol, oh boo i dont know how to dance,   shit boo you need to show me some moves, with ur fly self.  :biggrin:
> *


hehehe..you know what....Im' not even gonna say anything..heheheheh..


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 10 2005, 02:06 PM~3581767
> *that pic has to be one of my favorites....hehehehehe......and that other pic with the truck.....that's that pattented Carmel pose...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 10 2005, 02:09 PM~3581792
> *hehehe..you know what....Im' not even gonna say anything..heheheheh..
> *


what.... LOL! You know you are my boy, man I cant wait to see you all at the Super show, MAN i CANT STOP THINKING ABOUT THAT PURPLE ELCO WITH THE LS FRONT CLIP, IT WAS A SEXY MATHA FUCKA! :biggrin: Now I know you got some moves, I want to see what you are working with!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 10 2005, 02:15 PM~3581831
> *what.... LOL! You know you are my boy, man I cant  wait to see you all at the Super show, MAN i CANT STOP THINKING ABOUT THAT  PURPLE ELCO WITH THE LS FRONT CLIP, IT WAS A SEXY MATHA FUCKA! :biggrin:  Now I know you got some moves, I want to see what you are working with!
> *




hey hey...it's a family topic..keep it clean mija....just kidding......


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry so late but the RIDER CHRONICLES DVD was off the hook and i like the NORTHWEST HOPPERS SHIRT


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WHAT SHOW IS THIS WEEKEND ?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS BRO I REALLY APPERCIATE THAT. WE MAKIN THESE FOR YOU GUYS TRYIN TO KEEPEM COMIN OUT REGULARLY AND AT A FAIR PRICE- :biggrin: THE NEXT ONE WILL BE OFF THE CHAIN 

OH YA SHOW IN SEATTLE CAR TOYS TRAFFIC JAM AND SUNDAY BLVD SHOW ON SUNDAY-THIS ONE WILL BE A CANT MISS

THE RIDER CREW WILL BE THERE


OH YA HERE IS A SNEAK PEAK OF WHAT THIS CHEERLEADER IS BRING OUT SOON


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 10 2005, 11:31 AM~3581162
> *ok more, lol
> All of these pics where taken by the wonderful and famous EL Toro
> *



some fine looking ladies at the show.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 10 2005, 08:38 PM~3585286
> *THANKS BRO I REALLY APPERCIATE THAT. WE MAKIN THESE FOR YOU GUYS TRYIN TO KEEPEM COMIN OUT REGULARLY AND AT A FAIR PRICE- :biggrin: THE NEXT ONE WILL BE OFF THE CHAIN
> 
> OH YA SHOW IN SEATTLE CAR TOYS TRAFFIC JAM AND SUNDAY BLVD SHOW ON SUNDAY-THIS ONE WILL BE A CANT MISS
> ...


Quit teasing, more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

u first i need some ideas!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey homie what time does the shows start and where at ? ANY HOPPERS GOING?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 10 2005, 08:49 PM~3588041
> *Hey homie what time does the shows start and where at ?  ANY HOPPERS GOING?
> *


Starts at 11:00am and I'm sure there will be hoppers... :biggrin: And it's at the B&I in Lakewood,WA See topic under B&I show here's the link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=168614


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey thanks JENDAS I will see you guys there and USOPDX I need the white shirt next.


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

THERE WILL BE MORE LOCAL MUSIC IN THE NEXT RIDER CHRONICLES! I AM WORKING ON SOUNDTRACKS AS WE SPEAK!!!!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Oh yeah....... I'm uploading the pictures we got from the Rider Chronicles pre-party and the Lowrider Magazine Portland show to www.three6oh.com as we speak..... when I get the album done I'll re-post the link!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Here's what we've got from the Portland LRM weekend so far!

http://three6oh.com/gallery/Lowrider05


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS FOR SHARING BIG DOG


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Aug 11 2005, 12:59 AM~3589443
> *Here's what we've got from the Portland LRM weekend so far!
> 
> http://three6oh.com/gallery/Lowrider05
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 3 2005, 01:53 AM~3532438
> *then i seen this coming after me so i had to get the fuck out of there
> *


IT'S FAT JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 10 2005, 08:38 PM~3585286
> *THANKS BRO I REALLY APPERCIATE THAT. WE MAKIN THESE FOR YOU GUYS TRYIN TO KEEPEM COMIN OUT REGULARLY AND AT A FAIR PRICE- :biggrin: THE NEXT ONE WILL BE OFF THE CHAIN
> 
> OH YA SHOW IN SEATTLE CAR TOYS TRAFFIC JAM AND SUNDAY BLVD SHOW ON SUNDAY-THIS ONE WILL BE A CANT MISS
> ...


 I might know, but my lips are sealed. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS MY GIRL


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 11 2005, 03:00 PM~3594863
> *THATS MY GIRL
> *


u know this. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Still waitin for people to hook me up with more pics from the pre-party and the LRM show from Portland so I can add em to www.three6oh.com!!!!!

I just feel like BUMPIN' :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

PORTLAND 2005


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Big ups to Two tyme and Contagious509 on all the help getting us back to Yakima, some true ass riders and some good ass friends for helping us out all the way to toppenish. Big Thanks to bigtony, l for all of his help both days we truely appriciate it, the cats from fullxtc seattle, grape and Ray  thats the shit lowriding is really about


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Aug 15 2005, 03:12 AM~3621089
> *Big ups to Two tyme and Contagious509 on all the help getting us back to Yakima, some true ass riders and some good ass friends for helping us out all the way to toppenish. Big Thanks to bigtony, l for all of his help both days we truely appriciate it, the cats from fullxtc seattle, grape and Ray   thats the shit lowriding is really about
> *



thats the good stuff :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

anything for YAKIMA! :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 15 2005, 08:28 AM~3625644
> *thats the good stuff :biggrin:
> *


I agree i agree


----------

